# Totally bummed in Tyler Texas



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

That stinks to make a drive for nothing.. The Texas Field Archery Association schedule shows they were shooting SYWAT in Sherman this weekend.


http://www.texasfieldarchery.org/Tournaments.asp?type=Schedule


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That really sucks....did you at least shoot?


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I deffinately would have shot while I was there.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I am sorry that you wasted your time. However, the schedules I have seen show Tyler being the 22-23 of May. This weekend was in Sherman. I was there Saturday. Maybe you got an early copy that was changed.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Not to beat a dead horse Jay, but maybe get a point of contact for the tournament chairman and give a call be fore you head out on the road. Unless you really like the drive.  Ken


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Next Time*

If you go to the club web site
www.tylerarcheryclub.com the
schedule clearly shows that there
was a field shoot scheduled yesterday.
I won't make the mistake of not calling ahead.
If they cancel the club shoot for a SYWAT
held in another area 125 miles away that would be 
handy info to have.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just looked and there is a notice that says the May 8 shoot was cancelled.
I don't know how long it has been posted though.


Chuck


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Now Shows Canceled*

Checked the link and there is now a note on the front page saying the May 8 shoot is cancelled. Would have been nice if that had been posted Friday morning rather than the day after the shoot was scheduled. Oh well.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Who Knows?*

Would like to know when that cancellation notice was posted.
Suzi checked the website yesterday and went to the calendar to
make sure we had the right date and did not 
notice the cancellation message but she wasn't looking for one either.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just something to check, make sure your browser is set to update on each new visit to a website. That way static pages do not get cached. We had that happen with some updates before on our club page and some cancellations were not caught by some members, even though they had been posted.


----------



## dejo (Mar 12, 2010)

they decided to change to this coming weekend, as there is a bigger shoot. I think it is a sywat. I am a noob and not sure if that is the correct name but something like that. I was going to shoot this weekend also, which would have been my first official field round.
sorry for you driving that far for no good reason. Hopefully you can make it back for this weekends shoot.
If you can at least tell me you shot the field.


----------

